# CVA breech plug question.



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Decided to pick up a lightly used optima for a great deal the other day. I was wondering if any of you all use the standard breech plug with loose triple 7. I’ve read mixed opinions on switching to the blackhorn plug for any loose charges. I trust you guys for the most part, so I figured I’d ask here first.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the older optima in .45. Picked it up about 10-15 years ago and I haven't done a thing to the breech plug. Stock factory out of the box rifle and I shoot 100gr. of FFF Triple 7. Never had any issues whatsoever. 
I don't know why guys buy a ML, pay the $$ for a breech plug, and spend the $50+ for a small can of blackhorn 209. Show me the proof that a projectile from a ML using BH kills an animal any better than other powders. I've tried the BH and IMO it's over priced, overrated, and didn't see any difference in performance from what I've always used. I guess your not one of the cool kids now days if your not sporting an Ultimate ML shooting 200gr. of BH powder and one of the newer "high performance" projectiles. Oh ya....You need the $2,500 NF scope on top so you can shoot at animals 600-800 yards away.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I have the older optima in .45. Picked it up about 10-15 years ago and I haven't done a thing to the breech plug. Stock factory out of the box rifle and I shoot 100gr. of FFF Triple 7. Never had any issues whatsoever.
> I don't know why guys buy a ML, pay the $$ for a breech plug, and spend the $50+ for a small can of blackhorn 209. Show me the proof that a projectile from a ML using BH kills an animal any better than other powders. I've tried the BH and IMO it's over priced, overrated, and didn't see any difference in performance from what I've always used. I guess your not one of the cool kids now days if your not sporting an Ultimate ML shooting 200gr. of BH powder and one of the newer "high performance" projectiles. Oh ya....You need the $2,500 NF scope on top so you can shoot at animals 600-800 yards away.


I definitely agree, I’m going to stick with triple 7 until I find a reason to change. If Blackhorn was more affordable I’d give it a try. But at this point. I’m not rich enough to do that. Just gonna use 120 grains loose FFG instead of the magnum pellets I’ve been using. Assuming it stays accurate those bullets should be zipping out the barrel.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You may find that 100 grains by volume or less will be the most accurate along with getting the job done.

I'm shooting 90 grains in my Accura with a Barnes TE-Z and it does surprising well out to 200 yards.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have never had one single misfire using the standard breech plug with loose 777, and that is the only powder I use now. I know guys that use the standard breech plug with Blackhorn 209 and never had any issue.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have never had one single misfire using the standard breech plug with loose 777, and that is the only powder I use now. I know guys that use the standard breech plug with Blackhorn 209 and never had any issue.


perfect! Sounds good to me.
Another question, any of you guys used the Hornady Monoflex bullets? I got some in the deal and was wondering how they perform on deer or elk.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I never worked up a decent load out of my muzzleloader with the hornady projectiles. I’m sure they work fine, I just didn’t like how it was shooting for me

I run Barnes spit fire and Remington premier expander, shot my buck last year with the Remington load, performed exceptionally well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the Hornady SST 45 cal. (.400) 200 gr. Sabot in the optima. It has the red tipped bullet ( I guess that's similar to the Flex Tip) The only thing I change up, is the Sabot. I trash the tan colored Sabot that it comes with, to a blue colored Crush Rib Sabot. The rifle will shoot 2" groups at 150 yards from the bench. The chronograph reading I believe was 2,370 fps. 

Critter has a great point in his remarks! I loaded 110 gr. of loose FFF 777 and the grouping wasn't as tight as the 100 gr. 

I'm a firm believer if your having accuracy issues with a ML, to drop the grains of powder first with your bullet of choice. If that doesn't help, go to a heavier bullet (300 gr. in a 50 cal.) and see what happens. If it's still not a tight grouping, drop the charge in 5 gr. increments and see what happens. 

In my "testing" of powder charges, I've found that anything over 110 gr. of loose powder is just blowing out the barrel. I've tried 120gr. and the velocity didn't increase whatsoever. I've placed a white sheet on the ground in front of the bench, and there was unburnt powder laying on it. 

I've always been a "loose powder" guy from the use of real black powder in the 70's and 80's in the Hawken, Blue Ridge, and Browning rifles I hunted with. I've been "going loose" ever since because it's what I "grew up" on. "If it aint broke, dont fix it".


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven’t used the mono flex bullet. I do use the Hornady SST and they shoot excellent. My daughters have taken their last two deer using this bullet. I have not been able to find the bullets in the deer to see if they mushroom and stay together. Both deer had complete pass through. I have read that others have experienced the same thing. I want to try the Barnes MZ Expander in .45. From what I have seen and read I think the Barnes line of bullets is hard to beat without going to a custom bullet like Fury or Parker.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Never changed the plug in the 3 I own. Have a CVA Wolf, and 2 Traditions Vortek. Haven't shot one of the Vortek's much because I don't care for the scope on it. It's a Konus. I have a Leupold VX II (I think) on one and it's been good. Shoot 110 gr BH and have used SSTs for a while, but had consistency issues last year with it. Changed to Jim Shockey Nostlers and killed an antelope with it last year. I was having issues with consistent groups and then get a flier.


----------



## blacksage (Sep 11, 2019)

Critter said:


> You may find that 100 grains by volume or less will be the most accurate along with getting the job done.
> 
> I'm shooting 90 grains in my Accura with a Barnes TE-Z and it does surprising well out to 200 yards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


Exactly what I use, but I shoot an Optima V2. Killed my buck a couple years ago at 205 yards, through the heart.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

blacksage said:


> Exactly what I use, but I shoot an Optima V2. Killed my buck a couple years ago at 205 yards, through the heart.


I’ll be switching to the TEZ in the off season.
This gun is already apparently dialed with with Monoflex bullets which seems to be hornadys version of the Barnes copper bullets. Gonna give ‘em a test run on range here soon and the spike hunt in a few weeks.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

blacksage said:


> Exactly what I use, but I shoot an Optima V2. Killed my buck a couple years ago at 205 yards, through the heart.


I'm interested, what was the drop at 205 yards? Did you holdover or dial the scope in? Great shooting.


----------

